
Set up the CTRL text-generating model on GCE with just a few console commands - minimaxir
https://github.com/minimaxir/ctrl-gce
======
minimaxir
This repo is the promised followup to my comment on the CTRL submission
yesterday which linked to examples I made during testing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20948760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20948760)

~~~
big_chungus
Thanks! Stupid question: if I don't want to spend fifty cents an hour to play
with it, and have a machine with lots of RAM, is it possible to hold the model
in RAM instead (rather than VRAM)? I'm sure this would be a serious slow-down,
but it seems possible?

~~~
minimaxir
It _should_ be possible to run the model on a CPU, but I haven't tested it.

